# Anschluss Siemens Profibus Repeater



## JohnCarnage (15 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

die Schaltschrankmontage unserer Firma schließt seit einiger Zeit Repeater im Schrank verkehrt herum an. Das heißt Profibus von CPU auf Frequenzumformer auf Repeater (A2 somit Segment 2) und von A1 Segment 1 aufs Feld.

Begründung durch die QA:
Monteure berichten, dass durch vertauschen der Segmente eine höhere EMV (Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit) erzielt wird. Allerdings gibt es keine Messwerte.

Meiner Meinung macht das überhaupt keinen Unterschied?

Ich hab mal "siemens profibus repeater" gegoogelt und dem Handbuch nichts entnehmen können.

Das ist doch ein Schildbürger Streich?

Gruss John


----------



## dr.pfb (16 Mai 2013)

Hallo John,

die Messbuchse (Schnittstelle für PG/OP am Bussegment 1) am Standard Siemens Repeater ist parallel zum oberen Segment. Wenn der Repeater wie von Dir beschrieben also "verkehrtrum" eingebaut wird / angeschlossen wird, dann hat das den Vorteil, mit einem 
PROFIBUS Analyzer (ProfiTrace, PBT) auch das abgehende Segment messen zu koennen; also fuer elektrische Messungen (Oszilloskop). Wir empfehlen immer, 
das so zu machen, weil man sonst die Segmente nicht vernuenftig durchmessen kann.

Viele Gruesse

Tim


----------



## JohnCarnage (16 Mai 2013)

Danke für die fachliche Auskunft.

Gruß John


----------



## Boxy (18 Mai 2013)

dr.pfb schrieb:


> Hallo John,
> 
> die Messbuchse (Schnittstelle für PG/OP am Bussegment 1) am Standard Siemens Repeater ist parallel zum oberen Segment. Wenn der Repeater wie von Dir beschrieben also "verkehrtrum" eingebaut wird / angeschlossen wird, dann hat das den Vorteil, mit einem
> PROFIBUS Analyzer (ProfiTrace, PBT) auch das abgehende Segment messen zu koennen; also fuer elektrische Messungen (Oszilloskop). Wir empfehlen immer,
> ...



Ich ziehe da mal hoch,
könntest Du da mal ein Bild posten? Wäre supi, da ich mir das gnaze gerade schlecht vorstellen kann!


----------



## dr.pfb (28 Oktober 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Ich ziehe da mal hoch,
> könntest Du da mal ein Bild posten? Wäre supi, da ich mir das gnaze gerade schlecht vorstellen kann!



Hallo zusammen,

sorry erst jetzt gesehen, muss mal oefter vorbeischauen.

Also es geht ja um Segmentierung von PROFIBUS Netzwerken. Man sollte in groesseren Anlagenteilen oder raeumlich getrennten Anlagenteilen oder wenn man schneller Fehler finden moechte sein PROFIBUS Netzwerk segmentieren; sprich durch galvanische Trennungen voneiner getrennte PROFIBUS Straenge (Segmente) aufbauen. Galvanische Trennungen sind z.B. Repeater und OLMs (Umsetzer RS485 (Kupfer) auf LWL). Manchmal muss man auch Repeater zur Verlaengerung einbauen. Oder zur Isolierung von Fehlern, aber egal.

Wenn jetzt das PROFIBUS Kabel bei der SPS anfaengt, und man dann auf einen oder mehrere Repeater geht, dann wird das meist so gemacht:



In diesem Fall kommt das Kabel oben von CPU und dann geht es in die drei Segmente ins Feld. Wenn man nun dieses Netzwerk mit einem Analyzer messen moechte,
muss man alle Segmente elektrisch messen; also entweder in einer stehenden Anlage mit einem Multimeter, einem BT200 oder dem Nettestt; oder in einer laufenden Anlage mit einem Oszilloskop. Die Analyzer am Markt haben ein Oszilloskop integriert, und verfuegen ueber ein kleines Verbindungskabel, mit dem man sich dann huckepack auf die 9 poligen PROFIBUS Buchsen aufsteckt.
Es liegt also nahe, in dieser Anlage
1. an der CPU zu messen (da das Kabel da anfaengt) -> erstes Segment
2. alle 3 Segmente am Repeater zu messen -> die anderen drei Segmente

Die drei 9 poligen Anschluesse an dem Repeater springen einen ja geradezu an! Aber diese drei Anschluesse sind bei den SIEMENS Repeatern mit dem _oberen_ Segment verbunden; und nicht mit dem unteren. Das bedeutet, egal ob ich mich auf die CPU stecke oder auf irgendeinen der drei Repeater, ich messe elektrisch gesehen immer dasselbe. Durch die galvanische Trennung muss ich aber _jedes_ Segment elektrisch durchmessen!
Um also die drei Segmente messen zu koennen, muesste ich mir nun eine Aufsteckmoeglichkeit irgendwo im Feld suchen. Das ist natuerlich mit Aufwand verbunden,
und da im Schaltschrank ist es doch viel besser. 

Um also die abgehenden Repeatersegmente aus dem Schaltschrank aus messen zu koennen, muesste ich
1. die Anschluesse vertauschen (CPU unten, abgehende Segmente oben) oder
2. die SIEMENS Repeater umdrehen.

Es gibt auch Repeater wo die Messbuchse ans untere Segment gekoppelt ist, z.B. sowas da:





Es gibt uebrigens Multirepeater, die noch andere Sachen mit den Signalen machen und sich in verteilten Anlagen oder EMV belasteten Anlagen anbieten, z.B.
von Helmholtz http://www.helmholz.de/prod,80_86_88.html oder von PROCENTEC http://www.profihub.de



Die Messbuchse des Siemens Diagnoserepeaters misst uebrigens in gar keinem benutzen Segment, sondern das ist ein komplett neues, also zu Fehlersuche nicht unbedingt geeignet.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------

